# 2013 ?    20-

## 85

17  ? (    )

..:                 ?

   4  ? ( : 10, 11, 14, 15)  ?

----------

-  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 4  ? ( : 10, 11, 14, 15)  ?


.




> -  .


  ,  - ,    15      /    ,  ,     - .

----------


## ˸

> :                 ?


      ...  \  2 (  4??)   ...    ...

----------

> 17  ? (    )
> 
> ..:                 ?
> 
>    4  ? ( : 10, 11, 14, 15)  ?


       .

.. 9  -

----------

> ...


       .        -       .   .

----------


## GSokolov

""    , ..   ,   -       .  ,       , ,            ,      .



> .


      .  ,   ,   .



> .


   .     __   .

----------

> ""    , ..   ,   -       .  ,       , ,            ,      .
>       .  ,   ,   .
>    .     __   .


   ,     .      .
  -   .        1   . 
        2   .  -   -  ,      .   - .       ,   - ,   .  "  100 ."     3 . 
,  ""    .      "    ".

----------


## ˸

> - ,   .


     ?




> "  100 ."


      100

----------


## GSokolov

> 1   .


 .    .    ? -     .   ""       (     "    "),    __      (. 137).   - -,     .    .

----------


## mln

> ,   - ,   .  "  100 ."     3 .


   3  - !

 136. ,  
         ,  ,  ,  .

----------

-    (. 129 ).  ,   - .       ,        . -   ""  ,    ,  ,   ? ,     .

----------

,       ,    ,  .      ,         .  ,        9  15 .     . , ,    .        ,          -        .

----------


## mln

> -    (. 129 ).


,     (    ,       ,   ,        ,   ,     )   (    ,     ).

         :
   ;
    .

----------


## mln

> ,        9  15 .     . , ,    .


     25  2009 .  22-2-709  :           ,            (   ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  , ,    ""  ""   .

----------


## mln

,        :Smilie:

----------

> 25  2009 .  22-2-709  :           ,            (   ).


      -     "".  ,   1     1   25-.
           . 
    2006              .       .

----------

-     ,            .          ,

----------

?? !

----------

.

----------


## 85

17        5         ...

----------

,          .        -   , .       .     -   - 50%.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   - 50%.


    17.01?

----------

20.01    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

16.01?

----------

??? 
 .   ,       . .     .    ,        ??? ,   10 ,   500???     -    ,        ,    ,   . .

----------


## 85

> ,          .        -   , .       .     -   - 50%.


.          -   .   ?     ,   .

----------


## GSokolov

> -    (. 129 ).  ,   - .


     .    __   ,       ,   .    -  . ,          -  .    ,            ,    (.   __   ) .       ?
 ,      ,    ?

----------

*85*,     ,       .    -    ,        .    ( ),   -

----------

> 


 
   50% ,   20%

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ??? 
>  .   ,       . .     .    ,        ??? ,   10 ,   500???     -    ,        ,    ,   . .


    ,      ,     .   -  ,    ,        ,     ,  ,        .     ,   ,  .

----------

*ZZZhanna*,     ...    .    -   ,       .  ,      .   -     .

----------

> -

----------


## mln

> 50% ,   20%


  40%,        ()    .

----------

> 40%,        ()    .


,  
  ,    50% ,

----------


## mln

> ,


  :yes: 
      08.09.2006 N 1557-6 ..........              .
        -  20-,       2-3 ,

----------

5 )

   -     ,

----------

> 


     ,       ..
   ,

----------

,    -       -  ,     30   -

----------

> ,    -       -  ,     30   -


    ,  

     ,    

   % ,   50%
  ,

----------

> ,


...   .   ,    .      -  %,

----------

,  ,     -  5      ,   5 

               )

----------

**,  .   -   .

----------

, -)

      ,        ,    -  ,           

        , , ,     ,

----------

,   20-30%,     5     , ..  5

----------

> ,   20-30%,     5     , ..  5


  )
    20-30%   ,                    (   ,   -    )

----------

. 136   "         ,     ,  ,  ."     .     .     08.09.2006: "...       ,     (   ),    ,      ,  ,  .
 ,      136         2    ,           (  )." 
  -     ,  .
,      ,    .

----------

> (   ,   -    )


    ?  :Smilie:

----------

, ,     -           ,   ,     .    .    ,      - )



"..    ? 

 - ,  40%. ,   .    (  )        .          8  2006 .  1557-6  .

...      23.05.57  566          ,   ,    ,                ()       ,               .
  ,       ,     (   ),    ,      ,  ,  .

 ,      136         2    ,           (  ).."

----------

**,      .    .    " ",  .

----------

10000 

  min    10 000 \ 17 * 5 = 2 941

       ,

----------

> min    10 000 \ 17 * 5 = 2 941


 ???       ,      .    - .    ,     .   ...  :  -   .    .

----------

)    ,         ,     ..    ))

----------

**,  ???  -     ,  .  



> ,


  .  .

----------

))        )

----------

90  ,  ? 
   -      1  2  ))

----------

**,   90-   .    136   ,      .  ,     ,     -    .         -    .

----------

-     ))

   , ,        ,   )

----------

90-,    ))

----------


## mln

""
        ,   .
       . 

   ,           .  ,            ,     (  08.09.06  1557-6). 
 ,            ,  50        .

    ,       . 
  ,      *2011*     ,      . 
     .

----------


## mln

> ,    )


     ,  ,             .

----------

